# Re: [EVDL] Karma carnage



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Karma carnage*

Look at the photo. All the cars were near each other in a level 
parking lot. Flood depth was equal.

Look at flaming/exploding ICE car on next page in same storm.

Gasoline cars flame pretty much routinely. This is why Karmas are 
having such "trouble" with fires. They are gasoline cars, which burn 
easily and spectacularly.


At 10:26 PM 10/30/2012, you wrote:
>Nothing is inconceivable. But lots of things are highly unlikely. The
>flood depth may not be equal for all the cars. As you point out it may
>have started with just one car. It WAS salt water. Chant with me ip67..
>ip67..ip67..
>


> "Bill Dube" <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > > The ones that were separate from the burned group look just fine. If
> > > submersion caused the fire due to some problem or defect, they all
> ...


----------

